# The BIG paint job thread



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

Post your favorite kick a$$ paint jobs...


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Pic in middle(green Goat) based on Japanese children's story scheme called ''KAGUYA-HIME'' 

Pretty cool!! Want to see whole bike.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice thread idea. Favorites...


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

and many more...

Carsten


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

love it ...


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey! I rode that first bike today...here it is in a dirtier setting!

<img src="https://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n253/sinjin32/Photos289sm.jpg" border="0"


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

The Klein "Storm" paint job is definitely on my list.

The Colnago Dream Pista frameset I just picked up is pretty incredible as well.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Klein Freak said:


> The Colnago Dream Pista frameset I just picked up is pretty incredible as well.


pics?


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

hollister said:


> pics?


I'll have to snap a few when I get back into town after the weekend. I bought the frame/fork to ride as a training fixie - however the Colnago Flash fork isn't drilled for a brake (although it does have the blank spot for the hole) - So I need to figure out if it's possible to drill my own.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Lloyd395 said:


> Post your favorite kick a$$ paint jobs...


Rody's Hardcore is one of my fav's..


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I built that yuppieflage goat for the shops owners girfriend when I was 16 BTW. Tore apart a new stumpjumper comp for its parts. Funny to see it go through different owners then end up at FirstFlight.

Lets see more shots of that pink ritchey.



Carsten said:


> and many more...
> 
> Carsten


----------



## NoSe (Apr 26, 2005)

Klein Freak said:


> I'll have to snap a few when I get back into town after the weekend. I bought the frame/fork to ride as a training fixie - however the Colnago Flash fork isn't drilled for a brake (although it does have the blank spot for the hole) - So I need to figure out if it's possible to drill my own.


Puh-lease, just buy a replacement fork for braked riding. It ain't, IMHO, worth it to drill a perfectly fine track fork for a brake.


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Tam-o-flage*

This is lush.


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...that Tam-o-flage is really cool!


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

As awesome as the details are on them, that blue Klein is AWESOME!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

ckevlar said:


> Lets see more shots of that pink ritchey.


it's in the Cycleshark collection...


























Carsten


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Sinjin4131 said:


> Wow...that Tam-o-flage is really cool!


Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

NoSe said:


> Puh-lease, just buy a replacement fork for braked riding. It ain't, IMHO, worth it to drill a perfectly fine track fork for a brake.


Well, I'll want to get another Colnago fork, so unless I can get a decent amount for the one I currently have, I probably won't be spending $400 on a new one (the going price for their cheapest model, and as much as I paid for the whole frame/fork combo) if I can just drill a hole and call it a day.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

*funky funk*

sick paint job,,,


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Uhhh*

You can get a Presecia (sp?) steel fork for under $100


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

My Trimble










Jezza's Trimble










The trimble I would really like 










most of the goats are pretty damn nice really, including this old wtr.










That pink ritchey sure is nice tho...............


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

moonter said:


> This is lush.


I'll second that one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lloyd395 said:


> Post your favorite kick a$$ paint jobs...


Great thread Lloyd! :thumbsup:


----------



## OneEyeMan (Sep 1, 2005)

My Baby back from repair at Rock Lobster.
Paul Sadoff is the man:thumbsup: 
Lenny


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*cow wicked*

This paint scheme always cracks me up!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Lenny said:


> My Baby back from repair at Rock Lobster.
> Paul Sadoff is the man:thumbsup:
> Lenny


Paul asked what color to paint the Nontrager and I told him whatever colow was in the gun was fine. I now know what was being painted at the same time!

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/NontragerSide.JPG>


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Classic
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/Cloud9Side.JPG>

Neon
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/GroveCl.JPG>

Neon Fade/pink/splatter
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/GroveHC.JPG>

Watermelon
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/OtisGuy.JPG>

Gator fade
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/KleinAtt1.jpg>

Goat
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/MGDeluxe.JPG>

Camo
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/CamoGoat.JPG>

Cool Potts
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/Potts.JPG>

Bass Boat
<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/images/SchwinnPU.JPG>


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

Dinoflage


















Full Feathers










Yuppieflage


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Certinally not in the same league as some of these other paint jobs but I like the way this "Roadkill" Salsa turned out and I did it myself


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

I think its cool...personally done is trick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*oh wait, is this mountain bikes only?*

If you guys havent seen how Rumpfy rolls in LG on the weekends, well, it puts Chehalis to shame...


----------



## Lloyd395 (Dec 14, 2004)

I should do that to my Ritchey !!!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*How all bikes should be done.*

Should be how the "Bikes of Keysville" are displayed . . .

Mirrors on the ground, hot chicks, and smoke . . .

oh yeah !


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

not as fancy as some, but im a fan of john deer. fades too
sorry bout the slicks, i got some dugast's to glue on


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Very similar to the America's Dairyland team paint job.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Sep 1, 2005)

First Flight said:


> Paul asked what color to paint the Nontrager and I told him whatever colow was in the gun was fine. I now know what was being painted at the same time!
> 
> <img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/NontragerSide.JPG>


That's funny as hell! 
What a coinkydink!
BTW, nice ride.
What is a Nontrager though?
Lenny


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Nontragers are frames made by Paul Sadoff of Rock Lobster from tubes left over when the Bontrager factory closed. 

They are sorta Bontrager but not. Hence Nontrager.

So Hollister, is that a brazed bontrager tandem?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> So Hollister, is that a brazed bontrager tandem?


yessir


----------



## TweedleDee (Jan 25, 2007)

fat-tony said:


> This paint scheme always cracks me up!


That cow paint job rocks!! I want that for mine!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*I hate you. *



Fillet-brazed said:


> If you guys havent seen how Rumpfy rolls in LG on the weekends, well, it puts Chehalis to shame...


I'm the guy in the 'Olympus' shirt...the little short guy to the right is Fillet Brazed.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

fat-tony said:


> This paint scheme always cracks me up!


That is interesting and perhaps ironic maybe. The cow paint jobs was actually the first paint scheme on IF's team bikes. My friend Earl Bob was one of the first people on IF's team back in the day, after he left Fat's team, and I remember when he got his first team bike at the shop. We all had a good laugh. Stoneyfield or some other dairy in New England was the sponsor.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

haha! See a femur lengthening procedure might not be a bad idea.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

IF52 said:


> That is interesting and perhaps ironic maybe. The cow paint jobs was actually the first paint scheme on IF's team bikes. My friend Earl Bob was one of the first people on IF's team back in the day, after he left Fat's team, and I remember when he got his first team bike at the shop. We all had a good laugh. Stoneyfield or some other dairy in New England was the sponsor.


 I have some pictures somewhere of an early Slingshot team that used the cow theme as well (circa 1987 or so?)


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm very partial to this particular bike, for some odd reason. All custom painted & decals.

I've had a little more paint work done this winter but haven't seen it yet, but will post when it's together again.

Penguin


----------



## HARRYmedKLEIN (Mar 26, 2007)

*Adroit*

Klein Adroit with homemade stormpaint....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

HARRYmedKLEIN said:


> Klein Adroit with homemade stormpaint....


  nice paint and that Adroit is one of the really early ones. welded crown fork and looks like a 27.2mm seat post! very rare! was it painted backfire (yellow, red, pink) before?

Carsten


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I like the Fat Chance with the cow paint job with the pink udder at the BB shell...whose was that that one again?!?!


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

First Flight said:


> I have some pictures somewhere of an early Slingshot team that used the cow theme as well (circa 1987 or so?)


Sponsor driven or just a fun/funny paint job idea?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*holy rattle can*



HARRYmedKLEIN said:


> Klein Adroit with homemade stormpaint....


homemade paint job?!?!

nice work man:thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Sponsor driven or just a fun/funny paint job idea?


I think there was a sponsor tie-in but would have to check the archives to make sure.


----------



## HARRYmedKLEIN (Mar 26, 2007)

> was it painted backfire (yellow, red, pink) before?


This is an original Black from 1992/93...
Here is a picture before the stormpaint...

.
.
.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry, no pics.
Just two classics that come to mind. The 1988 Panasonic MC7500 in Lemon Lime/lime Green fade and the 1990 GT Avalanche LE in Midnight Aurora.
Two of the most outstanding production bike paint schemes ever put on mountain frames.


----------

